# Pea****



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if this is a Marmalade cat Pea****? Or is it just the regular OB Pea****?
And there is a OB zebra but I don't think he is an OB Zebra.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

not great on this but that's a ram isn't it


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

not a ram, looks a little like a hybrid, still looks kinda young though, how big is it?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, I was gonna say it looks like a young hybrid to me too -


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO @ "a ram" 

It's an OB but as to what i dunno, OB are just filled with all kinds of genes, it's a nice OB though. To pickout variannts and such just isn't a for sure possible thing IMO. Maybe cichlidman can shed some light on this but OB are hybrid's all around or linebred, something along those lines that are very fine lines.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

if im correct, OB started from the first set of hybrids that grew out with "ORANGE BLOTCHES" but since then, its hard to find any true lineage of a fish like that. even from strict breeders. its just to hard to tell what the parents and grandparents were. so they just loosly use the OB term for any fish that appears speckled like that one.


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like an OB pea**** to me ... they are hybrids.

Edit: Marmalade cat pea**** is just a fancy sales name for OB pea****.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm pretty sure OB came from being bred to a mbuna or something, i'll have to look into it more, but pretty sure that's how it came to be.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

My LFS was selling a "Marmalade" Peackock that was absolutely beautiful. It looked like a rainbow exploded all over its body and very brightly colored. I could never find any info on these as a species as I wanted one so I assumed it was a hybrid of some sort. I never did get one and now they do not have anymore like the one I saw about two years ago. If that one colors up fully it should be neat to see.


----------



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys! There really is not much info on them. I know the basics but that's all I could find. 



> not a ram, looks a little like a hybrid, still looks kinda young though, how big is it?


It's only about 3". I read they only get to 4" to 6" if that info is right.



> It's an OB but as to what i dunno, OB are just filled with all kinds of genes, it's a nice OB though. To pickout variannts and such just isn't a for sure possible thing IMO. Maybe cichlidman can shed some light on this but OB are hybrid's all around or linebred, something along those lines that are very fine lines.


Would that be an "Orange Blossom"? But what you said makes sense, I guess I will really never know forsure. 



> if im correct, OB started from the first set of hybrids that grew out with "ORANGE BLOTCHES" but since then, its hard to find any true lineage of a fish like that. even from strict breeders. its just to hard to tell what the parents and grandparents were. so they just loosly use the OB term for any fish that appears speckled like that one.


Thanks for that explination. I didn't know he was a hybrid, I new he was a a pea**** forsure. I really do love this guy though. His name is Patches. He is quickly becomming my favourite fish, always out and not scared of anything. He DOES NOT stop swimming, he makes me tired watching.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> I'm pretty sure OB came from being bred to a mbuna or something, i'll have to look into it more, but pretty sure that's how it came to be.


i think your right... i was just saying that the "OB" part of the name meant "orange blotch" or blossom like chicklette said. because most of these hybrids have orange blotches all over them.


----------

